# 36 Hatteras with all the goodies looking for crew this Sat Port A.



## TailsDreamer (Sep 13, 2007)

The window is too tempting and all of my regular buds are all booked up for the weekend. Looking for 3-4 and am couple friendly. Mine would be going but a little one has a soccer game and mom said I needed to go fishing....:help:. So going down Friday evening and sleeping on the boat and will have her ready to go early on Saturday. I mainly like to create the adventure as you go....can drag 7 or shut down and beat up on some AJ's...not opposed to going real deep and doing an overnighter if I have the right group. Let me know if anyone is game.


----------



## RigitRight (Oct 26, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

How many tunas hoos doo-doos and AJs did you guys get?


----------

